# Creep tuning with back tension??



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

There's a couple ways you can do this with a Spiral in your situation. You can start your pre load into the back wall at different pressures. Use a normal pressure on one shot, then start with an overload of pressure and then continue your pull from there overrating the cams some, and then start with very little pressure and make a weak shot. 

The other way is the same as above with exception of the last portion. Instead of pulling through the shot, barely hold against the backwall to begin with and then left the index relax and stretch out. This will let the cams go forward just a little and should help you from feeling like they want to take off on you as badly. If you use a hinge, this will rotate the release to fire. If you use a thumb release, this will rotate the button into the thumb. If you're using a tension activated release, like the evolution, then you'll need to hold the safety until you're ready to fire and then left off the safety slowly to let it trip the release. (when pulling extra hard)

You're adjusting the top cam's pre load into the cables and rotation in comparison to the bottom cam on the Spirals/Hybrid cam system when you creep tune to help with vertical nock travel at varying backwall pressures.


----------

